# Sunday job



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

So here I am on a rainy cold Sunday pumping thousands of gallons of water from a housing project basement with a 3" gas pump. Trap out stoppage, trap is in crawl space. Pit is 10' plus deep. Jet hose is stuck in the trap on God knows what. Been here 3 days. Water is too high for boots. I'm soaking wet from the rain. Can't charge extra because I'm working for a contractor and I'm locked into my price. Still better than working for someone, at least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep your nose to the grindwheel and keep on pumping. Or else you'll need scuba diving equipment.

We have all had days like this. We kinda wish we didn't answer the phone for that call......


Maybe you can tell the other contractor that due to extraordinary circumstances, the scope of work has changed. And then charge accordingly.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

But yur dedicatition to the job and agreed terms is what separates you from yur completion! Hopefully the customer and GC are appreciative of yur efforts. And even if their not it just shows yur full character:thumbsup: can't win em all!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If it was easy anyone could do it! Keep up the good work and Win!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. There's gotta be 15,000 gallons of water down here. Most of these people don't work and all they do is use water. Plus its raining. I'll be pumping for hours on end. But it is what it is. I'll get that pit empty,free my hose, hook it trap out, and then clear this SOB.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I just did the math. If the pump pushes 190 GPM I should be done sooner than expected.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm able to get in there now. Just dropped my 2" pump in the house trap pit to help speed it up.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pics!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Pump stopped working. I cut my hose and packed up. I told the contractor that this job far exceed my initial expectations. He's going to present another proposal to the Housing Authority for additional funds. I will not work any more unless I'm compensated. What a nightmare!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Pics!



If I go back I'll take pics. Too much rain today to take pics.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hang in there man. Those tough jobs test us as businesses owners. "The cream rises to the top. And you want to be the cream!" I had a month a few months ago that every thing I did was a test of sanity. I didnt think it would ever end! Then it broke and im back on the lamb.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Pump stopped working. I cut my hose and packed up. I told the contractor that this job far exceed my initial expectations. He's going to present another proposal to the Housing Authority for additional funds. I will not work any more unless I'm compensated. What a nightmare!


What nozzle was in there? sorry to hear man. We've all had those days.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you get a Vac Pump with your jetter?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Finished the job today. Cleared the stoppage and retrieved my hose and nozzle. Thank god it's over.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Finished the job today. Cleared the stoppage and retrieved my hose and nozzle. Thank god it's over.












Glad to hear. 

Once a long time ago I complained to my service mgr. about a job; his answer: "If it was easy, they'd have women and children doing it."

Nobody sends a boy to do a man's job.


----------



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

so you bailed on the contractor? Am I reading that right?

Tracy
Aces Four Construction / Sewer Repair


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

No he didn't bail , he stopped work to renegotiate his financial well being.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I didn't bail. I wrote up a nicely worded email which the contractor forwarded to the Housing Authority. In the email I explained how certain extenuating circumstances caused this job to exceed foreseeable expectations, and explained that additional funding was required in order to complete the job. The Housing Authority approved additional funding, and I completed the job. The contractor is very happy with my work. I saw him today and he's got another set of buildings for later this week.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Did you get a Vac Pump with your jetter?



No vac pump yet but I'm considering it.


----------

